# I need Zaya Rum



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey All....I am having a damn near impossible time finding Zaya Rum here in the Twin Cities....If anyone has it in their area, please let me know...I want some...Thanks


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Hey All....I am having a damn near impossible time finding Zaya Rum here in the Twin Cities....If anyone has it in their area, please let me know...I want some...Thanks


I can't find that, or Diplomatico rum, here in the Chicago area either.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Hey All....I am having a damn near impossible time finding Zaya Rum here in the Twin Cities....If anyone has it in their area, please let me know...I want some...Thanks





M1903A1 said:


> I can't find that, or Diplomatico rum, here in the Chicago area either.


HiTimeWine has Zaya. www.hitimewine.net
They ship to Minnesota and Illinois.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

pnoon said:


> HiTimeWine has Zaya. www.hitimewine.net
> They ship to Minnesota and Illinois.


Unfortunately they only ship wine and beer out of California.

Try Binnys ... they show it in stock.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

tedski said:


> Unfortunately they only ship wine and beer out of California.


You are correct.
My bad.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i won a bottle of the Zaya back at SoCal 7. was excellent stuff.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

IHT said:


> i won a bottle of the Zaya back at SoCal 7. was excellent stuff.


Zaya is damn good rum. It just as smooth as many other high end rums; I actually like it a little bit more than Zacapa.:2

Great stuff!

ATL


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

tedski said:


> Unfortunately they only ship wine and beer out of California.
> 
> Try Binnys ... they show it in stock.


That's where I get my Zacapa...guess I'll have to start harassin' 'em! :al


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Good luck in your pursuit of this fine spirit. I was introduced to it by one of my fellow CS member, adsantos13.
​


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ATLHARP said:


> I actually like it a little bit more than Zacapa.:2
> 
> Great stuff!
> 
> ATL


it's made by the same ppl. i don't recall ever having the ron zacapa before, nothing to compare it to. i'll take your word for it.
damn, i need a drink.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

IHT said:


> it's made by the same ppl. i don't recall ever having the ron zacapa before, nothing to compare it to. i'll take your word for it.
> damn, i need a drink.


They are very similar in profile...I know Zacapa is aged for quite a bit longer than most rums.

In hot tropical climates, the aging of spirits is accelerated and thats why you normally see age statements on Rum and Tequila that are quite a bit "younger" than Scotch or Cognac.

If you look at a Ron Zacapa bottle you'll notice that their rums are quite old in comparison to other rums on the market. This is because they are put into a cask then hauled up a mountain to a much cooler climate to age. I am sure Zaya is aged the same way based on the taste and the fact that it is also from Guatemala, however Ive never looked into it and could be wrong.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Zaya is good but Zacapa is better. I can't find that or Diplomatico or No.209 Gin:tg


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Surdyks, minneapolis, about 28 bucks.
http://www.surdyks.com/scripts/prodList.asp


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

replicant_argent said:


> Surdyks, minneapolis, about 28 bucks.
> http://www.surdyks.com/scripts/prodList.asp


your sure a helpful feller arn't ya!! :al

Can you find me some Zacapa Centenario 23yr?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

tedski said:


> Unfortunately they only ship wine and beer out of California.


Nope. PM for info.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

tedski said:


> Unfortunately they only ship wine and beer out of California.
> 
> Try Binnys ... they show it in stock.


i've gotten spirits from hitime...:al:al:al


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I think WI sucks for the good stuff


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Andyman said:


> your sure a helpful feller arn't ya!! :al
> 
> Can you find me some Zacapa Centenario 23yr?


http://www.internetwines.com/ronzaccen.html


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Sorry I just couldn't resist, can you hear it now?

*Zaya*
with apologies to Bob Marley

(Wake up and...)
(Wake up and...)
(Wake up and...) Wake up and turn I loose,
For the rain is fallin'!

Got to have Zaya now (Zaya, Zaya),
Got to have Zaya now (Zaya, Zaya)
Got to have Zaya now (Zaya, Zaya),
For the rain is fallin'!

We-e-e-e-e-ell, I feel so high, I even touch the sky
Above the fallin' rain!
I feel so good in my neighbourhood, so:
Here I come again!

I've got to have Zaya now (Zaya, Zaya),
Got to have Zaya now (Zaya, Zaya)
I've got to have kaya now (Zaya, Zaya),
For the rain is fallin'!

Wo-wo-oh! Yea-ea-ea-eah! I feel so high, I even touch the sky
Above the fallin' rain, we-e-ell!
I feel so good in my neighbourhood, so:
Here I come again!

I've got to have Zaya now!
I've got to have Zaya now!
I've got to have Zaya now,
For the rain is fallin'!

Get up and turn I loose;
Wake up and turn I loose;
Wake up and turn I loose,
For the rain is fallin'.

We-e-ell, Zaya, man! (Zaya, Zaya)
Zaya, man! (Zaya, Zaya)
Got to have Zaya now (Zaya, Zaya),
For the rain is... rain is fallin'!
Wake up and turn I loose;
Wake up and turn I loose


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

BigVito said:


> Zaya is good but Zacapa is better.


Having finally found some Zaya tonight, I have to agree.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

The South Florida gang discovered that great run thanks to yours truly seeing it as the only choice given they did not have what we were really looking for and the choices of premium rums was limited.
Ever since that "chance" purchase, has been a favorite of mine.
I can't say I really enjoy it more than Ron Zacapa or Diplomatico or Centenario.
They are all different from one another and all good.
I can therefore only say I enjoy it just as much and rotate between all of them.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

That's it! Now I've got to find some of this stuff. Scott was kind enough to bring some Ron Zacapa to the herf to try and I loved it. I've got a feeling this is going to be another bad slope for my wallet :hn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

As soon as I find it semi-local. there is only one other liquor I'm not finding.


Tristan said:


> That's it! Now I've got to find some of this stuff. Scott was kind enough to bring some Ron Zacapa to the herf to try and I loved it. I've got a feeling this is going to be another bad slope for my wallet :hn


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn this thread all to hell! It made me go to Binny's and get some Zacapa Centenario AND I bought 5 smokes. :r


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

mitro said:


> Damn this thread all to hell! It made me go to Binny's and get some Zacapa Centenario AND I bought 5 smokes. :r


Yah, I have been thinking about doing the same thing for quite sometime now..


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Andyman said:


> Yah, I have been thinking about doing the same thing for quite sometime now..


do it :tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Yep I went out and bought me a bottle of Ron Zacapa last Saturday to keep the Zaya company in the cabinet.

​
Hey, how did those cigars get in there?

-Richard


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a caption for that picture...

HEAVEN

:ss


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

The funny thing is, right after I posted this notice, I stopped in at my favorite liquor store (The Dennis Brothers) and low and behold, they got their limited supply in...Thanks everyone! It was a birthday gift for a friend..one of these days I will pick up my own bottle


----------

